# We are here Live Report



## Cyrano

Reid Disney Report

Thursday 21 June
Had a day off work but the rest were at school and work.
We had a last minute change of plan and everyone finished at lunch-time
This allowed us to visit a sick uncle in the oncology ward.

We went out for a carvery supper and dropped off the car.

At 9.30pm I received a voicemail saying our Aberdeen - Paris flight had been cancelled.
Could not get anyone on the phone but the Air France agents were already on the task.
An email later told us that our Aberdeen - Paris - Orlando itinerary was now Aberdeen - Amsterdam - Detroit - Orlando.
After an initial OMG we enjoyed the bonus of Delta rather than Air France and Immigration at Detroit which was 20 mins rather than the scrum of Orlando.
The wi-fi connection at Old West West was extremely slow...could not even iMessage.

By the way OKW is just perfect. We are in building 62 which is across the road from Hospitality House. On-line checkin was a dream and we took 10 mins from arrival to heading to our home for the next 2 weeks.
We last until 9.30pm local time before hitting the hay. Given we had been up since 10.00pm Florida time on Wednesday we had lasted quite well.

Friday 22 June
First laugh of the holiday was we had set an alarm for 7.00am on Jack's iPod Touch.
I was thinking I had not slept long but was prodded by Diane to get up for a shower.
Then got dressed. It was then that Diane noticed on her watch that it was 2.00am.
Someone had not changed the time  This kept the rest of the party in good humour throughout the day

After some further sleep and breakfast in the room we were off to EPCOT.
Lunch today was 4 CS in Sunshine Seasons. 2 Pork, Roast Chicken and Turkey/Ham salad. 

We came back to the room later in the afternoon after a stop off at Walmart for wine, breakfast items, fruit juice and water. Listed in order of importance!

We took the ferry over to DTD and had supper at Earl of Sandwich. All the cookies, brownies etc were taken to go and will no doubt be added to throughout the week.

I phoned ICT support and the wi-fi has improved a little.


----------



## stoneyloon

Enjoy your holiday.

A bit of a pain with the flight but as a fellow NE DIS, I much prefer going through Amsterdam than Paris.......


----------



## CAROLINE4

Sounds like your holiday has got off to a great start once the flights were sorted!  can't wait to hear more


----------



## Samaya

Good to hear that your cancelled Paris flight had a very positive outcome, just 20-minutes to get through immigration. When we landed back in February on the second Virgin flight of the day we had to stay seated for 15-minutes before they would let us off, first time that's ever happened to us. Immigration being backed up was their excuse and when we walked into the arrivals hall the queue (just one long line) was quiet depressing, we had landed at 5:15 and cleared customs at 7:10pm.

Staying close to Hospitality House is a real benefit, sounds like you've settled in (wine and all) and it's the start of a great holiday, best wishes for a wonderful time from a cold, windy and rainy UK.


----------



## RDP

Looking forward to the next instalment, hows the weather?


----------



## irongirlof12

Your food shop list is just like mine we loved OKW, glad you do


----------



## gemmybear83

Glad you finally got there! Keep on at Disney about the wifi connection, ours was fab at ssr last month.

Have your return flights changed as well?


----------



## laura_<3

Sounds like a great start  

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## orangetiggs

Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## crabbie1

Sounds great. We were in building 16 which I think is on the same side as urs but a bit further down. Still weird numbering. 
We also had a 90 min wait through customs. The later va flight seems to be like this a lot.
Anyway a great start love a live TR. keeps our spirits up


----------



## disneyholic family

hey Reid!!!  you visited my hometown!!!  well the airport anyway...
i really like Detroit's airport  - very easy to navigate...
and they don't get many international flights, so immigration/customs is usually very speedy...

i've flown that amsterdam-detroit route a lot - on northwest and now on delta...certainly much better than flying air chance..  

so.....why are you in orlando and i'm not??????  didn't you have any room in your suitcase for me????

have a wonderful time!!!  i know you will (loved the 2 am wakeup story!!!)


----------



## wayneg

Hope we get a good connection next month. Can you still pay for wired connection? I would rather pay $10/day for a faster connection than a slow WiFi connection.

Glad you like OKW and your location, we prefer being on Millers Rd and near the small pool, don't like the large main pool.

Look forward to next update.


----------



## Tony Toon

Great to hear you've arrived.    Can't imagine how panicked I would have been after you got your first message that your original flight to Paris had been cancelled.    Good outcome in the end though.   We've done the Delta route via Amsterdam ourselves a few times and it's a good route.     Great to hear you're enjoying OKW.   We're due there ourselves a week on Wednesday.   Must look into how to do the on line check-in - will ask for helpful hints if I can't work it out myself!  

Thanks for the updates.   Looking forward to your updates.   Have a fantastic time.  
Mrs TT


----------



## catherine

Have a magical trip!  Thanks for posting, looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Samaya

crabbie1 said:


> Sounds great. We were in building 16 which I think is on the same side as urs but a bit further down. Still weird numbering.
> We also had a 90 min wait through customs. The later va flight seems to be like this a lot.
> Anyway a great start love a live TR. keeps our spirits up



The weird numbering is down to buildings 62, 63 and 64 as being a late addition to OKW in 1999. When OKW opened in December 1991 it was the first of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts and I think was originally called the Disney Vacation Club Resort. 

Where building 62 now sits once stood the original DVC sales centre called Commodore House and when the sales centre moved to BWV, Commodore House was torn down and buildings 62, 63 and 64 added, hence the weird numbering and also these 3-buildings are the only ones at OKW with elevators.


----------



## zippy99

Cyrano said:


> Reid Disney Report
> 
> We came back to the room later in the afternoon after a stop off at Walmart for wine, breakfast items, fruit juice and water. Listed in order of importance!



 Made me laugh - priorities right there!

Have a fab time! look forward to the updates.


----------



## crabbie1

Samaya said:


> The weird numbering is down to buildings 62, 63 and 64 as being a late addition to OKW in 1999. When OKW opened in December 1991 it was the first of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts and I think was originally called the Disney Vacation Club Resort.
> 
> Where building 62 now sits once stood the original DVC sales centre called Commodore House and when the sales centre moved to BWV, Commodore House was torn down and buildings 62, 63 and 64 added, hence the weird numbering and also these 3-buildings are the only ones at OKW with elevators.



Ah now I know. Thankyou. U ought to be the DVc guru. Uv answered all my questions and more. I'd like to stay this area again but when I booked it wasn't specific to HH. They had all gone. Do u know what buildings are classed as HH? Stayed in 25 as well tht was good location.


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you made it safely, sounds like you got a great location.

Made me laugh about the 2am start.

On one of our first trips I woke with a start on day 1, looked at my watch and thought it was 9am. We showered and got ready..then opened the curtains and it was pitch black - it was 3am 

Checked out (had only been in the hotel for a few hours) and got a head start on our drive down to Miami. Have never lived it down.


----------



## Claire L

Sounds like you had a good start after a quick change of flights! Hope you have a great time


----------



## Samaya

crabbie1 said:


> Ah now I know. Thankyou. U ought to be the DVc guru. Uv answered all my questions and more. I'd like to stay this area again but when I booked it wasn't specific to HH. They had all gone. Do u know what buildings are classed as HH? Stayed in 25 as well tht was good location.



Happy to help, thank you.

Back in 2008 a new category was added for DVC members so they could not only request but also guarantee a room in one of the buildings near to Hospitality House.

So your room could be in any one of buildings 11 to 14 and 23 to 26. Therefore members would normally fill those buildings first and so for a non-member to get one of those rooms, well they would be very lucky.

Usually buildings 62 to 64 are first set aside for use by guests with special needs, but again you could still be lucky and end up with a room there.

You just need to add to your reservation the building numbers you would like to be placed into and if your lucky you might well end up there.

You probably still have the map of OKW you received at check in but if not check it out at..... http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## Cyrano

Sunday 24 June

Thanks for the comments. 
Agreed Schipol is a much nicer airport than Charles de Gaulle.

We really thought about Millers Rd but could not request a location when we did on-line checkin. However given the ages of the troops I am quite happy being so close to the Main area.

We flew back last year via Wayne County airport but had a more leisurely time last year to see the airport. This year we had 50 mins to get thru immigration and get from arrivals to gate 6 

Tropical Storm Debby has hit Florida from last night. The rain has been constant most of the night and so far all morning.
As we have Hoop De Doo Reveue tonight think we will skip Magical Kingdom this morning and head to the Malls.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

hope Debby doesn't stick around too long. looking forward to the next instalment and living your holiday vicariously. Have fun and hope it brightens up soon


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Boo to Debby - hope she passes through quickly.  Sounds like a great start to your trip although the speed of wi-fi causes me great concern and I to wonder if you can still pay for the wired high-speed access!


----------



## orangetiggs

Im sure okw used to be called dixie landings as we looked at it years ago when i first went to disney in 97


----------



## 2Tiggies

orangetiggs said:


> Im sure okw used to be called dixie landings as we looked at it years ago when i first went to disney in 97



Port Orleans used to be Dixie Landings


----------



## 2Tiggies

Fantasia Sam said:


> Boo to Debby - hope she passes through quickly.  Sounds like a great start to your trip although the speed of wi-fi causes me great concern and I to wonder if you can still pay for the wired high-speed access!



I've also asked this question as we have been perfectly happy with the cabled internet (paid) at WDW for uploading photos etc.  I have yet to get any sort of conclusive answer but if I do, I will certainly post about it.


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> Port Orleans used to be Dixie Landings



yes, port orlean riverside was called dixie landings..

and port orleans french quarter was called port orleans..

we stayed at dixie landings 5 or 6 times when it was called dixie landings....we have souvenir tshirts, sweatshirts and towels to prove it!!  

we were sad when they changed the name....


----------



## Debbyt28

Cyrano said:


> Sunday 24 June
> 
> Tropical Storm Debby has hit Florida from last night. The rain has been constant most of the night and so far all morning.
> 
> 
> Hurrah they finally named something in Florida after me


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

I know how you feel about Debby,we had to endure Beryl a few weeks ago but it didnt stop us from doing anything
Loved Hoop de Doo, hope you enjoy it just as much as we did


----------



## ariel_

Hope you have a fab time at Hoop De Doo - one of my favourites!

As a fellow Scot I'm sure you will cope with the rain, we see enough of it at home!


----------



## Elise79

Cyrano said:


> Sunday 24 June
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> Agreed Schipol is a much nicer airport than Charles de Gaulle.
> 
> We really thought about Millers Rd but could not request a location when we did on-line checkin. However given the ages of the troops I am quite happy being so close to the Main area.
> 
> We flew back last year via Wayne County airport but had a more leisurely time last year to see the airport. This year we had 50 mins to get thru immigration and get from arrivals to gate 6
> 
> Tropical Storm Debby has hit Florida from last night. The rain has been constant most of the night and so far all morning.
> As we have Hoop De Doo Reveue tonight think we will skip Magical Kingdom this morning and head to the Malls.



Hi Reid 

We checked into OKW today and are in building 52 - not my first choice but was the only building with a 2nd floor room ready when we checked in at 9.30!

Isn't Debby a joy? We hit the studios for a couple of hours and wait times were surprising high.



Fantasia Sam said:


> Boo to Debby - hope she passes through quickly.  Sounds like a great start to your trip although the speed of wi-fi causes me great concern and I to wonder if you can still pay for the wired high-speed access!



Wi-fi is dire Sam - BLT was awful however OKW is better still not great. We are looking at wireless hotspot for next time.



orangetiggs said:


> Im sure okw used to be called dixie landings as we looked at it years ago when i first went to disney in 97



OKW used to be just Disney Vacation Club Resort 



2Tiggies said:


> I've also asked this question as we have been perfectly happy with the cabled internet (paid) at WDW for uploading photos etc.  I have yet to get any sort of conclusive answer but if I do, I will certainly post about it.



No cabled Internet anymore they have removed it now - still worked in February but doesn't this time as we tried 

Off to have a shower before dinner in celebration


----------



## Fantasia Sam

orangetiggs said:


> Im sure okw used to be called dixie landings as we looked at it years ago when i first went to disney in 97



Dixie Landings became Port Orleans Riverside if I'm not mistaken - OKW has always been OKW


Thanks Elise - let me know what you're going to do for wi-fi hotspot and I'll try it in August... and let you know... I think I go back before you right?  I need the speed


----------



## tennisfan

Glad you arrived safely, look forward to your installments


----------



## Cyrano

2Tiggies said:


> I've also asked this question as we have been perfectly happy with the cabled internet (paid) at WDW for uploading photos etc.  I have yet to get any sort of conclusive answer but if I do, I will certainly post about it.



My feeling is we have already paid it and hotels like Marriott/Hilton that nickel and dime customers for internet charges really gives me the hump. If the likes of MacDonalda, Holiday Inn Express can provide a decent connection for free so should others....especially Disney.
If I needed a decent bandwidth because I was working then that might be a reason to purchase access.

Sunday 24 June cont.
We blew out going to a park today as even walking from the room to the car meant we were soaked thru. Noticed a few hardly souls braving the parks with ponchos. 

We went to the Outlets but trying to dive between the shelters to stay dry became more difficult as the crowds swelled. The sum total of the shopping was one pair of Uggs.

Lunch was a selection taken to go from Goods To Go at OKW.
Diane face timed her family while everyone chilled and watched The Weather Channel hoping for sunshine in the future.

Hoop De Do Revue was on tonight and we were at the 5pm show. We were going to take the bus and then boat to Fort Wilderness but I chose to drive.
We had high hopes for the show but rated the food the better of the offering  basically we were not that impressed. Think that given the rain they could have let folks in early. All the guests were crowded besides the toilets trying to shelter from the rain. The poor CM was trying to check folks in and could see that the crowd were questioning the organisation that had folks getting soaked 
Maybe on a different night the comedy appeals to a more willing crowd. The 2 TS credits were not good value IMHO. 

Back at the room having a coffee and trying to warm our cold bones


----------



## disneyholic family

sorry you're having such soggy weather Reid...i hope things brighten up soon!!

regarding hoop de doo - i thought we were the only ones on the planet who didn't like it.....everyone i've ever met absolutely loves it...
but we didn't....and it's not as if we don't like that sort of humour..
we used to love the diamond horseshoe review and the melvin the moose breakfast, which had similar humour (albeit on a smaller scale)...
for whatever reason, we just didn't like hoop 

regarding internet - when we were there last august, Aaron used his rented iphone as a hot spot, so we didn't need to bother with the disney internet....so we never had a chance to see if it was slow or fast..

thanks for sharing your holiday with us....i love living vicariously!!!


----------



## wayneg

I have always said Hoop will never be for everyone, I dislike pirate shows, horse shows (just about any dinner show) but love Hoop plus the food is my type of food. 
I don't think I would enjoy half as much without a drink. The last twice we have done it we have gone as a big group, about 13+ of us, that also adds to the enjoyment.
This year will be out 5th visit, I will be drinking and there will be 14 of us, can't wait. Only downer is it will be the last night of our holiday.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Boo! to Debby raining out much of your day.

I haven't done HDD in forever and DH has never done it but I'm toying with taking him because I know he will love the food but the last time I did it I was with lots and lots of friends and I think that made the humour better maybe.. not sure if Paul and I together would enjoy it so much! 

I like the idea of going now that they do earlier performances though.

Hope you have a better day today weather wise.


----------



## Elise79

8.30am in Orlando and still raining ... Apparently Debby is going to be with today and most likely tomorrow.

Still going to enjoy ourselves


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> 8.30am in Orlando and still raining ... Apparently Debby is going to be with today and most likely tomorrow.
> 
> Still going to enjoy ourselves



We have had 2 trips with more than our fair share of rainfall, enough to ruin a holiday for many but we battled thru and made the most of it. Also twice been on cruises thru hurricanes, all adds to life experiences


----------



## Andy Lou & Meg

Enjoy.  Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Cyrano

We are going to head to Florida Mall today.
Thinking is that we will get the shopping brought forward and probably go into the parks on busy days like 4th July.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> We have had 2 trips with more than our fair share of rainfall, enough to ruin a holiday for many but we battled thru and made the most of it. Also twice been on cruises thru hurricanes, all adds to life experiences



how were the hurricane cruises?  
we'll be on the Dream in october and that's one of the things i'm worried about...


----------



## disneyholic family

Cyrano said:


> We are going to head to Florida Mall today.
> Thinking is that we will get the shopping brought forward and probably go into the parks on busy days like 4th July.



if you go to the MK on the 4th of July you can see the very patriotic fireworks....they give me goosebumps and bring tears to my eyes....though i'm a sappy american....not sure what they would do for a Scot


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> how were the hurricane cruises?
> we'll be on the Dream in october and that's one of the things i'm worried about...



One was Disney other was RCCL, no problem with either, they go around the storm, come back early, go back to a different port etc, they find a way to make it as smooth as possible. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> One was Disney other was RCCL, no problem with either, they go around the storm, come back early, go back to a different port etc, they find a way to make it as smooth as possible. I wouldn't worry about it.



thanks!!   since this whole cruise thing was my idea (i'm taking my mom and sister), i'm really hoping everything goes right!!!


----------



## Tony Toon

disneyholic family said:


> if you go to the MK on the 4th of July you can see the very patriotic fireworks....they give me goosebumps and bring tears to my eyes....though i'm a sappy american....not sure what they would do for a Scot



Believe me, having experienced them several times, the 4th July fireworks leave a lump in the throat even for Scots, certainly my family.   There again, so do Wishes - Illuminations - Fantasmic and most recently "Magic, memories & you" etc etc etc.   We fly in on 4th July (not long now) and hopefully be there in time for the fireworks - if we can get into MK of course.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Just caught up on your report - hope things get better with the weather. Sounds like you have a lovely room at SSR


----------



## paulh

Nice trippie,sorry about the rain,should end before we go.We like OKW as well love that you like it
Paul


----------



## tinkerpea

I really hope that the Debby sorts herself out some time soon! 

I cant imagine paying all that money to be their in that much rain  We have seen some pretty amazing storms over the years but luckily only really lost out  on a day or 2 of the parks etc in 2010 we had a full day and night of rain we was having to get pout the pool at Kidani and get bk to the lodge as it was thunder and lightning bad!! scared the kids crazy as they was really worried we got split up as we had to take 2 mini vans to transfer us back they also really worried about the animals at the AKL lodge being out in the storm! They spoke to a Cm who told them they take the animals into huge shelters our room was actually last on the corridor of the Arusha savannah and so they did see them being put away which made them happier!

hope your managing to have a great time either way at least if you get the shopping done your not wasting time when the sun does come out


----------



## Cyrano

Monday 25 June

Thanks for the thoughts regarding the weather. DS and I would suck it up and don the ponchos but the girls don't cope. Anyway having bleated about it previously it is time to get on with the holiday.

The rain was still heavy when we woke up at 6.30. Lay for 30 mins before getting up.
We decided to head to Florida Mall. A few sales in the shops so got a couple of Xmas presents. Girls hoping the good sales will kick in later 
Rain stopped at lunch-time so we decided to head to Riverside Mill for lunch. I had read this from a few reports and it didn't disappoint. We had a great selection of food to share with everyone. The family favourite is still Sunshine Seasons but this is now a close 2nd place.
Picked our things up from OKW and headed into EPCOT. Would have probably picked another park but we had an ADR for Garden Grill at 5.15pm.

We wandered around Worldshow case while the girls did the Kidscot, Diane some browsing in the shops and Jack taking lots of photos.

Headed to Garden Grill at 4.45 and we were seated in a booth by 5.
The character interaction was quite good and we had the 4 main characters come to our table a couple of times. The food was absolutely delicious. I never had the maple butter but since the dish was emptied it is safe to say this was a hit.
Beef,Turkey and fish were all cooked perfectly. The beef especially medium/rare was the highlight and so as not to be rude we asked for more beef. Don't think we would have spent $207 out of pocket but it was a great choice for 5TS credits.


----------



## disneyholic family

glad to hear it stopped raining long enough for you to finally get to a park!!

thanks for the review of garden grill - somehow i've never made it to that one, though i have heard good things about it..

regarding sales - there usually are big blowout sales around the 4th of july...
hmmm...just looked at my calendar and i see the 4th falls midweek this year....so i don't know how they'll do the sales....maybe the entire week of the 4th?  or starting on the 4th and going through the weekend?  
however they do it, there for sure will be big sales....
check the newspapers on friday the 29th and on sunday the 1st....
also check the internet...

oh wait - here i found stuff online:
i see premium outlets is having their 4th of july sale on june 29th - july 4th
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/sales.asp?id=17

so maybe that's what other stores are doing?


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

another good catchup ...... happy shopping ladies .... very jel


----------



## happyj

Loving the trip report


----------



## wayneg

Glad you liked Garden Grill, we have enjoyed both our visits there. Beef is excellent, I don't remember how many lots we ordered last year but it was quite a few. 
Have you got a reservation at Liberty Tree Tavern? their beef is even better(or it was in 2009 & 2010)
Without DDP I would only do a max of 1 meal per trip onsite, paid for Trails end buffet a few times OOP but even thats got a bit too expensive now
(I think I paid $21pp last time) 

Beef at GG





Beef, Turkey & Ham with stuffing at LTT


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the updates - home weather improves soon


----------



## chmurf

I was listening to some florida radio this morning ( internet radio rocks  ) 
looks like debby spawned 7 tornadoes yesterday, or so I heard.
they said things should calm down a bit by thursday. But it's too early to say if the sun will come through
Anyway things should get better, but it's Florida weather, so you never know


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Hmm I may just consider this Garden Grill again - I haven't done it since 2003 looks like the food has improved LOL

Thanks for keeping us updated - I love this live report!


----------



## joolz1910

Just caught up - hope the weather improves soon! Interested in your TS choices as we have booked HDD and Garden Grill.


----------



## laura_<3

Sounds like you're having a great time, despite the weather


----------



## Cyrano

Tuesday 26 June

Up again before 7am. The rain has been on through the night but we persuade everyone that Hollywood Studios it is today.
Morgan, Jack and I headed to ToT and grab fast passes with a return 9.45 to 10.45. Then it is off to RnR where I scream like a woman 
Meanwhile Diane and Robyn head to Toy Story Midway Mania.
We all convene at Star Tours where Jack is the rebel spy.

Afterwards we head to ToT while Diane and Robyn look through the shops. We arrive bang on 10.45 and the CM comments that we just made our FP window.

Lunch was in ABC Commissary which is a favourite of everyone.

We got caught in some showers which were strong enough for them to close Honey I Shrunk The Kids play area.

We picked by a last FP for Star Tours and did build a droid till our window opened up.

After Star Tours we headed back to OKW and while Diane did some washing I braved the pool.
The water was freezing but the troops had fun on the slide.

The rain was starting to get heavy so we headed out of the pool and headed over to premium outlets at Vineland Rd.
Adidas and Crocs were the biggest hits on this vist.

Soon it was time to head over for our Sanaa ADR. A really nice touch at the gate is they give you a directions card to Sanaa.
We arrived at 4.45 for our 5.15 booking and were seated immediately.
All the window seats were booked but everyone still managed to get to see a few animals before the tables filled.
This was by far our favourite meal. In order of likes we had Tandoori lamb, Butter chicken, Tandoori chicken, New York Strip steak. The steak was good but on retrospect was the least adventurous choice. Puddings were the 3 mini desserts *2, chocolate cake with ice-cream substituted for sorbet and rice pudding with cinnamon cream. The troops had smoothies while Diane and I had water. The server was excellent and reminded us that we could have another drink or coffee as we had only had three drinks. We did not need it but it was another aspect that added to our meal.

Afterwards we spent a bit of time at Downtown Disney before heading back to OKW.

Now we feel like we are in Florida  

BTW glad Wayne posted photos of Garden Grill as we forgot to take this, just as we did with Sanaa


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

another fab report .... glad you're managing to make the best of the day with and without the rain


----------



## disneyholic family

sounds great Reid!!!

i'd forgotten that they now enforce the FP times!!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> i'd forgotten that they now enforce the FP times!!!



Something we will have to remember, got used to going back when we want.

Glad you liked Sanaa (we never got directions, maybe we said we knew where it was) it was one of our favourite meals last year, when we asked relatives which restaurants they wanted to go back to this year Sanaa was the 1st on their list.

If the net connection is slow I can se me doing my live report without photos next month. 
I think this was the tandoori chicken and the trio dessert (without a substitute)


----------



## disneyholic family

is sanaa just 1 TS credit?  the restaurant looks nice and the food yummy!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> is sanaa just 1 TS credit?  the restaurant looks nice and the food yummy!



Yes, 1 credit. 
Some people complain about the food but I think they go with the wrong expectations, its not a curry house. We took the food from menu without any requests, just the right amount of spices for us all, if you like really spicey food then tell the server, the chef will add.

Our CM friends said we wouldn't enjoy it, we put it off 2 visits but glad we went last year. I believe they tweaked the menu, maybe it wasn't as good when they first opened.


----------



## joolz1910

We have booked Sanaa too! Very similar ADR choices to Reid  I am the type who would pull on a poncho and march around the parks in the rain - I've done it enough times in this country! Hope the rain has now eased off for you all.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Yes, 1 credit.
> Some people complain about the food but I think they go with the wrong expectations, its not a curry house. We took the food from menu without any requests, just the right amount of spices for us all, if you like really spicey food then tell the server, the chef will add.
> 
> Our CM friends said we wouldn't enjoy it, we put it off 2 visits but glad we went last year. I believe they tweaked the menu, maybe it wasn't as good when they first opened.



we liked the food in boma, so i would think we would like the food in sanaa....

however, boma was insanely crowded....i'm guessing that sanaa isn't as big as boma...

i think i'm going to suggest it to DD and DSIL for their trip in august...
they need some non-park ADRs, for when their APs expire...
i already have T-Rex, GF Cafe and Whispering Canyon Cafe - they need one more....DD didn't like the Irish one in DTD last time she went...so maybe Sanaa....there's also that one in the Contemporary, the wave, but i haven't heard many good reports on that one...


----------



## Cyrano

Sanaa is a fusion of African/Indian but not as spicy as we are used to. However as Wayne says the food is lovely. The lamb was so tender that even the confirmed chicken eaters muscled in on Jack and my lamb 
The sauces are all on the side so those that have pickey eaters or unsure of the spice can enjoy the meat seperately.


----------



## dixonsontour

We've booked Sanaa for the first time in October (DD is keen to go as she has a friend called Sana - think we we all enjoy the view and hopefully the food aswell)

Hope internet improves - I look forward to your daily food pics each lunchtime at work Wayne!


----------



## Disney Princesses LW

dixonsontour said:


> We've booked Sanaa for the first time in October (DD is keen to go as she has a friend called Sana - think we we all enjoy the view and hopefully the food aswell)
> 
> Hope internet improves - I look forward to your daily food pics each lunchtime at work Wayne!




Is the restaurant in DTD ???


----------



## wayneg

Disney Princesses LW said:


> Is the restaurant in DTD ???



Sanaa is at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas  Kidani Village
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/sanaa/

Menu here 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=554


----------



## Disney Princesses LW

thanks Wayne think this could sneak onto our list of ADRs


----------



## Cyrano

Wednesday 27 June

Up at 7am this morning. Rain was on most of the morning. EMH for Animal Kingdom came and went!
As the sky started to look less grey we decided to drive to Magic Kingdom.
It was still raining as we arrived at TTC around 9.00 but we figured at least we would not be stuck waiting for rope drop.
By 10 the sun had started to shine. Big Thunder was down but we managed to get in quite a few rides.
We all queued for Merida... Disney's first Scottish Princess meant we had to 
After much debate we settled for our usual choice of Cosmic Ray's for lunch. Sadly the chicken and rib combo is no longer available.

We left the park later in the afternoon and replenished supplies at Walmart.
Diane volunteered to put the food away while the troops and I had an hour or so at the pool.

Our ADR tonight was for Rainforest Cafe so we took the ferry boat to DTD.
The meal was better than expected though it was an hour until we saw food. Server was not particularly attentive and made a big deal about making sure I was aware that tips were not included in the dining plan. She got the tip she deserved 

We were stuffed after sharing 4 entrees between the 5 of us so took the desserts to go.

Meant to say beforehand. We have watched Illuminations from our balcony every night.
It really is the best way to finish the evening .... a glass of wine, iPod with Illuminations and fireworks in the sky


----------



## fairytale

Weather is uspposed to pick up nicely for you from later today.

Glorious sunshine is forecast for the rest of the week 

Thank you for the updates

Annette x


----------



## disneyholic family

who's Merida?  (with no wee ones around the house anymore, it seems my princess knowledge is in need of updating!!)

the only time i eat at the rainforest is when i'm with someone who wants to and can't be talked out of it! 
i was going to say i've never had good service there, but then i remembered one time that we had a fantastic server - but that was in detroit....unfortunately, the food was as unexciting as always..
i wonder if t-rex is any better since from what i understand, it's owned by the same company..

glad to hear you're finally getting some sun!!!!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> who's Merida?  (with no wee ones around the house anymore, it seems my princess knowledge is in need of updating!!)
> 
> the only time i eat at the rainforest is when i'm with someone who wants to and can't be talked out of it!
> i was going to say i've never had good service there, but then i remembered one time that we had a fantastic server - but that was in detroit....unfortunately, the food was as unexciting as always..
> i wonder if t-rex is any better since from what i understand, it's owned by the same company..
> 
> glad to hear you're finally getting some sun!!!!!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_(2012_film)

New Disney fim, not out til August here, Karen wants to see it as soon as we get to Florida next month, Matt and I have still to decide if we are going with her.

T-rex was not fantastic last year, I had to send my burger back, almost cold when I got it after a long wait. Trying it again this year, also trying RFC at AK.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_(2012_film)
> 
> New Disney fim, not out til August here, Karen wants to see it as soon as we get to Florida next month, Matt and I have still to decide if we are going with her.
> 
> T-rex was not fantastic last year, I had to send my burger back, almost cold when I got it after a long wait. Trying it again this year, also trying RFC at AK.



oh - that's the "brave" i've heard my kids mentioning...
it hasn't reached here yet either i don't think...(otherwise for sure DD and DS would have dragged us there - they may be 27 and 25, but they never miss a disney flick - animated or otherwise)...

I have an ADR for DD at t-rex....i'm sure they'll just order burgers...i hope they have better luck than you.....i imagine for DSIL the dinosaurs will make up for the cold burger (once a boy, always a boy)..

i think i've heard that the RFC at AK is better than the one at DTD... but i still haven't tried it - now that there's yak and yeti, that's my TS of choice at AK!!


----------



## loobzuk

Can't believe I nearly missed out on a live report!  All caught up now.  Hopefully the weather is improving and Debby is on her way out of there.


----------



## Bexx

Cyrano said:


> Meant to say beforehand. We have watched Illuminations from our balcony every night.
> It really is the best way to finish the evening .... a glass of wine, iPod with Illuminations and fireworks in the sky



Lovely


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Cyrano said:


> Meant to say beforehand. We have watched Illuminations from our balcony every night.
> It really is the best way to finish the evening .... a glass of wine, iPod with Illuminations and fireworks in the sky



This is really special - when you get home I bet you won't quite believe that you were able to see the fireworks each night


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for taking the time to do the updates


----------



## wayneg

Hi Reid
A question from Karen. How long was the line to see Merida?


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> Hi Reid
> A question from Karen. How long was the line to see Merida?



you might see her before 3.30 am
Paul


----------



## paulh

paulh said:


> you might see her before 3.30 am
> Paul



thought your on a early,but that was yesterday
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> thought your on a early,but that was yesterday
> Paul



Yes, up early this morning, tomorrow sleep in til 7am.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Hi Reid
> A question from Karen. How long was the line to see Merida?



Last years trip I spent at least an hour waiting with Robyn to see Tangled so went with the same expectation.
However for Merida the line was more like 20 mins at 10.30am.

Thursday 28 June
Wake up at 6.45 and the sun is shining...it is going to be a belter.
We head to Animal Kingdom and get there for rope drop.
As usual I head to Everest to grab fast passes .

The others are waiting at Kilmanjaro Safari but we skip this hoping to do it later.
As Robyn conquers her fears and does Dinosaur for the first time, we ride this a couple more times.
Lunch is a change for us and we go to Pizzasafari. We share 2 pizzas and 2 hot Italian meat sandwiches.
Afterwards it is time for our soaking on Kali Rapids. 
As we head out of the park we use the first of our snack credits and get frozen lemonades and blue raspberry drinks. The troops like theirs but mine is promptly binned as I was not expecting it to be fizzy. Only 65 snack credits to go !!

The main pool was not as busy as yesterday and we probably spent about an hour here this afternoon.
Our ADR tonight was a change of plan from my original ADRs.
We should have been in Chef de France for lunch today and the a counter service for supper.
However as we had already been in EPCOT. Twice because of the weather I cancelled Chef and looked for ADRs in Animal Kingdom. Yak and Yeti was available at 4.45 or Tusker House at 5.55pm. Since we had a good experience at Tusker House for lunch on a past trip we decided to try here for an evening meal. Some liked it better than Sanaa, but Sanaa is still by favourite.
There was a good selection of food which was replenished frequently.
Our lot enjoy the choices that a buffet offer 

After food we tried for late night safari but the wait time was 70 mins. Therefore th girls headed for Dinosaur while I went to Jack's preference Primeval Whirl.
Our last ride of the night was our Fastpass ride on Kali. We picked up the FP as we were leaving the park. 
Two good meals and lasting until park was closing made this a brilliant day


----------



## Cyrano

Bexx said:


> Lovely



I now know what you love about DVC


----------



## disneyholic family

primeval hurl, you mean  

sounds like a great day Reid!!!

i love the frozen lemonades at AK (the drinking kind, not the solid ones you eat with a spoon)...
that's one of my must haves!!


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> I now know what you love about DVC



After staying at OKW a few times I now also understand why people buy into DVC but still overpriced for me, the annual dues are about right IMO but its having to put the lump sum in upfont, that parts not for me. Take that into account with annual dues and cost is too much. I am glad we enjoy a £30/night offsite stay just as much or it would have cost us a fortune buying into DVC. 

Hope we get a 20 min wait to see Merida, they also had to wait over a hour for Rapunzel last August.

Glad the sun is out.


----------



## Tony Toon

Thanks for the updates.     I love reading about everyone's trips and yet never manage to do it myself - maybe I'll break my duck this year!

Great to hear that the sun is finally shining where you are (a bit damp over here).   Hope it holds out for our arrival on Wednesday.        Interested to hear you've hardly made a dent in your snack credits.   DH seems to think he'll manage to munch his way through all of ours easily.  

Mrs TT


----------



## wayneg

Tony Toon said:


> DH seems to think he'll manage to munch his way through all of ours easily.
> 
> Mrs TT



Before we tried DDP we were thinking, CS, TS & snack PLUS going to Publix for extras. In reality its too much food, I know many who have had dining credits left and most have to take things home to use up snack credits.
We like our food, above average appetite, anoyone with a small appetite will have a lot of credits left. 
Last year we had 25 snacks left after 16 days, this year after 21 days we will need an extra suitcase.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Before we left for our holiday i found a really useful thread, which basically lists every single Dining Plan snack option, it was a massive help and we used it a lot. Heres the link
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2853528


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> After staying at OKW a few times I now also understand why people buy into DVC but still overpriced for me, the annual dues are about right IMO but its having to put the lump sum in upfont, that parts not for me. Take that into account with annual dues and cost is too much. I am glad we enjoy a £30/night offsite stay just as much or it would have cost us a fortune buying into DVC.
> 
> Hope we get a 20 min wait to see Merida, they also had to wait over a hour for Rapunzel last August.
> 
> Glad the sun is out.



we could kick ourselves that we didn't buy into OKW when it was first offered to us....it was offered to us way back in the very first round (at the beginning of the 90's?  - i don't remember)...it was incredibly cheap compared to what it is today....but at that time we asked a few questions regarding being able to use it every 3 years or so (since at the time we didn't realise we'd be visiting every year), and got the wrong answers....had we received the correct answers we would most definitely have bought it at the time...
oh well...i guess it wasn't to be....



wayneg said:


> Before we tried DDP we were thinking, CS, TS & snack PLUS going to Publix for extras. In reality its too much food, I know many who have had dining credits left and most have to take things home to use up snack credits.
> We like our food, above average appetite, anoyone with a small appetite will have a lot of credits left.
> Last year we had 25 snacks left after 16 days, this year after 21 days we will need an extra suitcase.



we're one of the families that was left with TS credits at the end...also CS and also snack..
for the 6 of us, we had 8 TS credits left, a bunch of CS and a bunch of snacks...i don't remember how many...
but we were eating all the time....all the time...all the time....so i don't know how we ended up with anything left....really, we were so stuffed all the time, it's inconceivable to me that anyone could manage to consume it all!!!

the TS credits were left because DS and DDIL arrived late the first day, so we had CS that night instead of our TS....somehow we never made up that TS credit...and then we had an extra 2 because DS and DDIL had to leave a day early to avoid the hurricane that was going to hit the day they were scheduled to leave...
and then all those CS and snack credits...who knows....as i said, we ate all the time, so it's a mystery to me how so much was left at the end..


----------



## Bexx

Cyrano said:


> I now know what you love about DVC



I'm really pleased you are enjoying OKW.   We just love it, and despite the varied choice of other DVC resorts even my two young DDs say we have to stay there when we go to WDW!!

Glad the weather has got better.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> After staying at OKW a few times I now also understand why people buy into DVC but still overpriced for me, the annual dues are about right IMO but its having to put the lump sum in upfont, that parts not for me. Take that into account with annual dues and cost is too much. I am glad we enjoy a £30/night offsite stay just as much or it would have cost us a fortune buying into DVC.
> 
> Hope we get a 20 min wait to see Merida, they also had to wait over a hour for Rapunzel last August.
> 
> Glad the sun is out.



We looked at DvC last year and came to the same conclusion about the up front cost. 

Jack has been taking photos of food (when we remember) so will post up some when we get home as the wifi would not cope.

BTW tip for the wifi. When it starts to slow down phone ext 56 to get ICT support. They talked me through checking the connection on the iPad and when they were happy that it was a correct IP address reset the wifi within 30 mins 
We have done this a couple of times already.

Regarding Dining Credits we should have no TS left and currently I have calculated 12 CS being unused. Snack credits we have 65 left to use up in 8 days   so we may have a few Goofy's candy.


----------



## dixonsontour

If you have cs left maybe pop in earl of snadwich and get some sandwiches for the plane on the last day.


----------



## Bexx

Cyrano said:


> We looked at DvC last year and came to the same conclusion about the up front cost.



We bought resale 11 years ago, so significantly cheaper (despite a rubbish exchange rate!) than it would be to do it now.  Wouldn't pay the prices they are asking now, particularly with the kind of offers they do on OKW and SSR.


----------



## chmurf

Bexx said:


> We bought resale 11 years ago, so significantly cheaper (despite a rubbish exchange rate!) than it would be to do it now.  Wouldn't pay the prices they are asking now, particularly with the kind of offers they do on OKW and SSR.



That up front price is what's keeping me from taking that leap of faith and purchase DVC.
First of all I don't like timeshare much, maybe it's got something to do with how other companies will bore you to death on meetings hoping that you'll eventually give in.

But what really keeps me away from all of this, that's all of those DVC kiosks all over the property. They're everywhere, but that's not what bothers me, no, what I find disturbing is that they always offer huge deals. I think they advertised up to 70% discount on our last stay.
I'm always wary of those who offer everlasting discounts. Why don't they lower the price in the fist place if they advertise a discount on a permanent basls ?
Fact is, with all the fuss they make around DVC, I have a hard time assessing the real value of the investment I could make by purchasing DVC.

I'm not hijacking the thread into a DVC thread, nor do I seek answers to my concerns.
But I'll join PP, what's the benefit of DVC when you get such discounts on OKW+free dining+14days ultimate+spending money from WDTC-UK ?


----------



## paulh

chmurf said:


> That up front price is what's keeping me from taking that leap of faith and purchase DVC.
> First of all I don't like timeshare much, maybe it's got something to do with how other companies will bore you to death on meetings hoping that you'll eventually give in.
> 
> But what really keeps me away from all of this, that's all of those DVC kiosks all over the property. They're everywhere, but that's not what bothers me, no, what I find disturbing is that they always offer huge deals. I think they advertised up to 70% discount on our last stay.
> I'm always wary of those who offer everlasting discounts. Why don't they lower the price in the fist place if they advertise a discount on a permanent basls ?
> Fact is, with all the fuss they make around DVC, I have a hard time assessing the real value of the investment I could make by purchasing DVC.
> 
> I'm not hijacking the thread into a DVC thread, nor do I seek answers to my concerns.
> But I'll join PP, what's the benefit of DVC when you get such discounts on OKW+free dining+14days ultimate+spending money from WDTC-UK ?


we bought in 1998 cost was £7k for 200 points,would say with dues added to that we have had holidays in Florida/California/Disney cruise every year since we bought(not all 3 each year mind)and average cost around £1500 per year so far.This will come down as more dues and less initial outlay.
We look at comparing if we stayed in a moderate,so it would pay for itself after 6-7 visits( and it has) 
On the DDP and discounts.in the early years of free ddp where everything was included(tips/starters/main and desert plus snack credits were better) DVC was looking poor value.but as Disney made the free ddp a better tool for them get them hooked then change it. Removal of tips and starter,then QS plan at the values and mods only and regular ddp at the deluxes.
Also we buy our park tickets to last 3-4 holidays and like to visit more places off site
To us DVC the best thing we did,worse thing not buying into sooner
Paul


----------



## disneyholic family

paulh said:


> we bought in 1998 cost was £7k for 200 points,would say with dues added to that we have had holidays in Florida/California/Disney cruise every year since we bought(not all 3 each year mind)and average cost around £1500 per year so far.This will come down as more dues and less initial outlay.
> We look at comparing if we stayed in a moderate,so it would pay for itself after 6-7 visits( and it has)
> On the DDP and discounts.in the early years of free ddp where everything was included(tips/starters/main and desert plus snack credits were better) DVC was looking poor value.but as Disney made the free ddp a better tool for them get them hooked then change it. Removal of tips and starter,then QS plan at the values and mods only and regular ddp at the deluxes.
> Also we buy our park tickets to last 3-4 holidays and like to visit more places off site
> To us DVC the best thing we did,worse thing not buying into sooner
> Paul



yes, i think the original offer was about $10,000...
but at the time we were already living in israel and just didn't see how we would be able to travel there every year...
and when we asked the sales person if we could push points forward or back, he said no (when in fact you can push points into your next year)...

as it turned out, we did visit WDW every year....but who knew??

i'm very sorry we didn't...at $10,000 it was a steal..

the truth is last year they were offering OKW at a very good price, but that's it for us...the kids are grown up and the likelihood of yearly trips now is very low...
and with the cost of flights now ridiculously high, it's getting even less likely...


----------



## paulh

disneyholic family said:


> yes, i think the original offer was about $10,000...
> but at the time we were already living in israel and just didn't see how we would be able to travel there every year...
> and when we asked the sales person if we could push points forward or back, he said no (when in fact you can push points into your next year)...
> 
> as it turned out, we did visit WDW every year....but who knew??
> 
> i'm very sorry we didn't...at $10,000 it was a steal..
> 
> the truth is last year they were offering OKW at a very good price, but that's it for us...the kids are grown up and the likelihood of yearly trips now is very low...
> and with the cost of flights now ridiculously high, it's getting even less likely...


would say now,would have to thing about it if we were buying,as we was a lot younger then and knew we were going to go every year,and had young children.Now with it already bought great value (looking forward to going just as a couple one day)
Paul


----------



## Cyrano

dixonsontour said:


> If you have cs left maybe pop in earl of snadwich and get some sandwiches for the plane on the last day.



That is a great idea though sadly ours will expire next Friday and we still have a week at Universal. Would have great to use up at DTD.


----------



## disneyholic family

Cyrano said:


> That is a great idea though sadly ours will expire next Friday and we still have a week at Universal. Would have great to use up at DTD.



so on your last day you can buy stuff to take with you to universal..


----------



## Cyrano

Friday 29 June

Happy anniversary Diane x
Despite the pleas from the troops our anniversary badges are resigned to staying in the room today as Diane does not do attention spotlights 

As we have visited all the parks the troops choice is to visit Blizzard Beach.
We arrive at 8.45 and are let in slightly late at 9.10am.

Our spot  at Ski Patrol Training is nice and quiet and we quickly head to Team Boat Springs.
As I a not a Summit Plumit fan so the troops don't get to do.
We did the main attractions and had a selection of food from Lottawatta Lodge. I think we had pepperoni pizza, Angus 1/3lb burger and Chicken breast nuggets to share.
We lasted 5 hours and left the park with the troops enjoying 3 snack credits - hot fudge sundae, grape snowcone and lime snowcone.

The weather is a very enjoyable 90F but as we have Spirit of Aloha booked for tonight we head back to the resort for showers and chill time.
I decide to drive in case the others want to hit the shops. Diane does not plan on drinking either but is easily persuaded later 

Like Hoop De Do Revue this is an expensive option and uses 2 TS credits. Our check including tip for the 5 of us comes to $334.95. We enjoy the food selection and the show is a bit cheesy. However the dancers, especially the fire dancer has everyone tapping their feet and clapping. I doubt we would do this if not on the DDP.
The show started at 5.15 and food was finished by 6.30. During service there was some fun for adults and children with the entertainers. The main show started with the serving of dessert and then the main dancers for the last 45 mins.
When you arrive at your table pineapple-coconut bread, salad with mango vinaigrette fresh sliced pineapple is waiting for you. Then you receive a tray of ribs, chicken, vegetables and rice. As stated earlier the volcano chocolate mouse is served with great fanfare.

After the show we have a good look around the Polynesian and spend a bit of time in the store.
So much so that we decide to forego further shopping and head back to the resort.

From our ADR experiences we have a family conference and cancel Chef Mickey. Concierge at OKW were excellent. However more about that when we get to Monday.


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for the spirit of aloha review - we were thinking of doing it last year, but somehow it didn't work out....sounds like it might be fun to try once...
it would have been a good use of those TS credits we were left with at the end 

i see you got our favorite snacks at BB - snowcone and hot fudge sundae....
especially the snowcone......that's always how we end our visit to BB...
we stay in the park just long enough for the snowcone truck to open, we each have one (lime for me) and then leave the park


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

So glad the weather is improving. I'm really enjoying your updates thanks


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the spirit of aloha eview - we have it booked for October. Most of the reviews of the food are poor but it sounds like it was fine (DH is looking forward to a beer or 3 - were they generous with the drinks?)


----------



## irenep

Thanks for doing the live TR - I have just caught up and enjoyed reading all about your trip so far...really getting me in the mood for August
Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## RDP

Bexx said:
			
		

> We bought resale 11 years ago, so significantly cheaper (despite a rubbish exchange rate!) than it would be to do it now.  Wouldn't pay the prices they are asking now, particularly with the kind of offers they do on OKW and SSR.



We bought DVC only when the exchange rate was 2 $ to the £ , that was 1 of our conditions to buy in. Could not afford to buy any additional points at the price DVC are currently asking and with the relatively weak exchange rate.  We LOVE our DVC and could never have afforded the rack rates for 1 and two bed accomadation at AKV.


----------



## Cyrano

Glad everyone is enjoying the updates.



dixonsontour said:


> Thanks for the spirit of aloha eview - we have it booked for October. Most of the reviews of the food are poor but it sounds like it was fine (DH is looking forward to a beer or 3 - were they generous with the drinks?)



Diane had 2 glasses of wine though was offered a third before the show started.
Troops had 2 Sprites too


----------



## alibeau

Great to read your updates 

Gald to hear the weather has perked up 

Ali


----------



## Fantasia Sam

I really am enjoying your live trippy and your reviews on the meals - glad the weather got better and you could enjoy Blizzard Beach.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## RDP

Great updates, hope the weather stays good for you. We have only had one holiday rained out, we learnt very quickly not to let it slow us down, although there is no doubt that it required a degree of re planning on the fly! Looking forward to more updates and food reports!


----------



## Cyrano

Saturday 30 June

Up nice and sharp this morning. Our usual route. Me first for shower then Diane jumps in next.
I head to Food to Go and get our morning coffees. Then Jack and I make up bed settees before he jumps in to shower. Morgan and Robyn alternate who is next dependant on who has started breakfast.
Magic Kingdom is our destination this morning and we are there by 8.30 so watch the park opening ceremony.
Splash Mountain, Big Thunder, Tinkerbell & friends, Peter Pan, It's A Small World, Pooh, Goofy's Barnstormer, People Mover, Space Mountain are all accomplished.. some more than once before we leave the park at 1.15pm.
Earlier we had lunch at Village Haus which was a nice change. They have introduced a flat bread option so this gave us a few options to share. The mango gelato desserts were a popular choice 

For the afternoon it was a trip back to Prime Outlets. Forgot it was Saturday so with the sales started the carpark was a nightmare to get a space.

We headed into Hollywood Studios at 5.30 as we had an ADR at Hollywood & Vine at 6.
The seater called us within 5 mins of checking in. There was a good range of foodstuffs including a carvery station. I had booked the Fantasmic dinner package so we received our voucher for the seating at the start of the meal.
The Parmesian chicken was the most popular choice at our table along with the garlic mash potatoes. The items were frequently replenished.

After supper we headed to the tips board to see what the wait times were like. Star Tours was showing at 10 mins so I headed quickly to see what Tower of Terror fast passes were returning at - 7.30 to 8.30. This looked a perfect time for us so I grabbed 3 FP.
The new FP enforcement has definitely made passes available later in the day.

After Star Tours Diane and Robyn perused the shops while we rode ToT. Then we headed into our seating for Fantasmic. They have introduced a couple of CMs who warm up the crowd and have the different sections singing against each other and a final competition. We suspect this is a way of minimising the effects of the chanting of the large tour groups. While this never bothered us I know some guests really did not like the feeling of the large number overpowering any group vocally. Disney have clearly listened to guest feedback as this distraction had the desired effect 
Fantasmic appears to be on everyday just now so the crowd for the 10.30 show seemed smaller than I remember from last year.


----------



## queendisney

10 mins for Star Tours...my DH is well happy as he plans on doing this ride until he has a significant number of the different rides under his belt..even got a spreadsheet to mark off which ones he's done

Love live TR's..its like being there, well sort off


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Every time I come in here to check your live update I keep changing my mind about our own ADR's LOL that parmesan chicken sounds well nice


----------



## joolz1910

Sounds like you're having a great time. We have Rainforest Cafe at AKL booked, although Spirit of Aloha sounds good. Our Fantasmic package is booked with Mama Melrose. Reading your report is getting me excited for my trip.


----------



## Portugal1000

Enjoying your trip report so thanks for posting. We were there last August and my son rode Star Wars 8 times in a row. I gave up after 2 goes. I couldn't believe he managed to get on with no queue but I guess everyone was at Toy Story and it was as soon as the park opened. I think he did over 20 goes during whole holiday and still didn't see all the combinations. Back in just under 4 weeks so I guess he'll be starting again!


----------



## tennisfan

Just caught up on the last few days of your report.  Glad the weather has improved & that you are enjoying your trip


----------



## Cyrano

Sunday 1 July

Today is another visit to our favourite parks - Animal Kingdom in the morning and EPCOT at night.
At rope drop we all head straight to Kilmanjaro Safari. We are on in 5 mins. The driver was great and made everyone pledge that no children would stand during the entire ride. A few times say "you promised". Unlike past trips we stopped a couple of times so folks could get a better photograph.
Next I picked up FP for Everest which had a return of 10.40 - 11.50 .
At Kali River Rapids I came off the worst and was really soaked.
No surprise that next was Dinosaur, Primeval Whirl, Dinosaur.
On the way back to Everest at 10.50 we decided to go to the 11.00 Finding Nemo Show. I recalled it was 20 minutes but we nearly missed our Everest FP window.

Everyone was getting hungry so had a hearty luck in Pizzafari. 
Diane and Jack shopped while I watched the girls get their portraits done.

We decided to call it a day around 1.30pm and headed to the Premium Outlets at Vineland Road.

Tonight's ADR was Teppan Edo. To be fair the girls are uncertain about tonight's choice but Jack and I have been really looking forward to this choice.
We share our table with a lovely American couple and their daughter.
Our meal selections are me- sirloin and shrimp , Jack - sirloin and chicken , Diane/Morgan/Robyn - all chicken. Once the stage fright of sharing has subsided we all have a great time. Server and Chef are excellent and the expected showmanship along with the great atmosphere makes this a hit. Robyn and Jack declare it better than Sanaa. I would not go that far but it was a great meal nevertheless. 

Meant to add that regarding the weather that since TS Debby there has been no rain. Not even the usual afternoon rain shower for an hour or so.


----------



## wayneg

Glad you enjoyed Teppan Edo, we liked it so much we went back to the room and cancelled The Wave so we could eat there again a few days later. Not the biggest meal in Disney but very entertaining and tasty. Its another meal I would not pay for OOP but great on DDP.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

You got a lot packed in at AK - I'm impressed!

We really enjoy Teppan Edo too, glad you liked it.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Teppan Edo is one of our favourites and is a "must do" for us every trip. Sounds the trip is a winner and the weather is behaving as well


----------



## disneyholic family

another fan of teppan edo here!!  we had an excellent meal there!!

Reid, Nemo is 37 minutes long - you were very lucky to have made it to your fastpass window!!!


----------



## Cyrano

You are so right about the Nemo show Beth. We have been to this show so many times before. I have even videoed the entire show. If we had missed Everest I would have been in trouble.

Really glad our Teppan Edo experience was like the DISers whose reports I had read. I am sure I watched Nigel (DisWolves) video of this meal


----------



## disneyholic family

Cyrano said:


> You are so right about the Nemo show Beth. We have been to this show so many times before. I have even videoed the entire show. If we had missed Everest I would have been in trouble.
> 
> Really glad our Teppan Edo experience was like the DISers whose reports I had read. I am sure I watched Nigel (DisWolves) video of this meal



is teppan edo on the dining plan?  i forgot to make an ADR for DD there...
hmmm....off to look at her ADRs.....i think i'll surprise her with that one....i ate there with my mom and sister.....DD has only eaten at tokyo dining (and loved it) never at teppan edo....i know she'll like it as well...

i heard an american meteorologist on the news today saying that the best place in america this summer to avoid the extreme heat is florida!!!  funny....


----------



## igk

My kids make us go to both Japanese restaurants each trip - Tokyo Dining 1st night and Teppan Edo last night.
It does slightly depend on who you're sat with and how fun the chef is but we always like it...


----------



## wayneg

igk said:


> My kids make us go to both Japanese restaurants each trip - Tokyo Dining 1st night and Teppan Edo last night.
> It does slightly depend on who you're sat with and how fun the chef is but we always like it...



We are trying Tokyo dining later this month. Not sure about it but want to try while on DDP.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:
			
		

> We are trying Tokyo dining later this month. Not sure about it but want to try while on DDP.



We ate at both Teppan Edo and Tokyo Dining this time and we both agreed we would go back again to Teppan Edo we would be fussed with Tokyo Dining. Food was just OK (i had the tempura chicken and tbh it was a bit bland as an entree - the tempura appetiser is one of my favourites at TE) but the service was so quick - we were out in 40 mins (we only had entrees but still ...)


----------



## Cyrano

Monday 2 July

It is decided that we will have a last visit to a waterpark so we head to Blizzard Beach for 9am.
We grab our usual spot at Ski Training Patrol and then head for 2 tuns on Team Boat Springs.
Jack and I then head for a double shot on Runoff Rapids and then Downhill Double Dipper.
The others have been having fun on the t-bar drop and iceberg walk. By the way it amazes me how many kids go on the t-bar drop who cannot swim. Most have to doggie paddle to the side. The poor CM here has to go in a few times to rescue kids. Her patience was amazing when the same little girl when on twice and had to be rescued both times .
We had a few rounds on Cross Country Creek before relaxing at the Camp while the others raced around the various attractions.

Lunch was the usual fare at Lottawatta Lodge though we used 5 CS credits rather than our normal 4 so as to get the extra water 

We did Team Boat Springs and the Creek again before calling it quits at 2pm.

No surprise that 3 snowballs were enjoyed by Morgan, Jack and Robyn on the way out 

Tonight's supper was originally supposed to be Chef Mickey. However since Sanaa was such a hit the ADR was changed to Boma. This seems to have mixed reviews as to the menu options however I thought that being a buffet it would appeal. I was not wrong it was a resounding hit.  From the fresh fruit, humus and volcano bread, soups, salad bar, couscous, bobortie, lamb curry, carvery station and of course the dessert station, everyone found plenty to enjoy. Some preferred this to Sanaa but Jack and I thought the Indian cuisine was tastier. However Kidani Village and Animal Kingdom Lodge have some great dining options.

We had a good look around the Lodge and went out on to the Savannah viewing area.

Tonight's viewing from the balcony was Illuminations on one side and a fantasic lightening storm on the other side.


----------



## Claire L

Oh sounds like you had a fantastic day  I love Boma and so looking forward to going back there in October


----------



## Tony Toon

Boma - zebra domes - yummmmmmmmmmmmmm 


Delighted you're having such a fantastic time.    Even more delighted we're heading your way tomorrow.   

Mrs TT


----------



## Cyrano

disneyholic family said:


> is teppan edo on the dining plan?  i forgot to make an ADR for DD there...
> hmmm....off to look at her ADRs.....i think i'll surprise her with that one....i ate there with my mom and sister.....DD has only eaten at tokyo dining (and loved it) never at teppan edo....i know she'll like it as well...
> 
> i heard an american meteorologist on the news today saying that the best place in america this summer to avoid the extreme heat is florida!!!  funny....



Yes Teppan Edo is on the DDP at 1TS credit


----------



## Cyrano

Tony Toon said:


> Boma - zebra domes - yummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Delighted you're having such a fantastic time.    Even more delighted we're heading your way tomorrow.
> 
> Mrs TT



We have set the weather up nicely just in time for your visit


----------



## disneyholic family

sounds like a wonderful day!!  
we love BB and we love the food at boma - so perfect all around!!!


----------



## starrysky

Sounds like you are having a great time now.
 You will be please to know that apart from last saturday Aberdeen and the shire have had thick fog and dirzzle everyday since last week. 

I'll take rain at WDW any day over this.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

I think I'd like to visit AKL for a look around. We ate at Jiko on our last but 1 trip but didn't look around the resort and haven't been back since, it certainly sounds as though more investigation is needed.

So glad your trip hasn't been a total washout and thank you once again for your daily updates.


----------



## disneyholic family

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I think I'd like to visit AKL for a look around. We ate at Jiko on our last but 1 trip but didn't look around the resort and haven't been back since, it certainly sounds as though more investigation is needed.
> 
> So glad your trip hasn't been a total washout and thank you once again for your daily updates.



it's a beautiful resort!!


----------



## fairytale

disneyholic family said:


> it's a beautiful resort!!



It certainly is, AKL and Wilderness Lodge are so beautiful in every way

AKL holds very precious memories for me as it was the first resort we stayed at on our first trip as a family.

Annette x


----------



## igk

wayneg said:


> We are trying Tokyo dining later this month. Not sure about it but want to try while on DDP.



I'd be interested to hear what you think. DD loves sushi and there's a sushi entree on the DDP so she has that. Portions aren't massive, but the service I have found always to be impeccable...


----------



## stoneyloon

starrysky said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time now.
> You will be please to know that apart from last saturday Aberdeen and the shire have had thick fog and dirzzle everyday since last week.
> 
> I'll take rain at WDW any day over this.



I'll second that! 
I need to be psychic on my drive from Stoney to Dyce as the fog is so thick....


----------



## Cyrano

stoneyloon said:
			
		

> I'll second that!
> I need to be psychic on my drive from Stoney to Dyce as the fog is so thick....





			
				starrysky said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are having a great time now.
> You will be please to know that apart from last saturday Aberdeen and the shire have had thick fog and dirzzle everyday since last week.
> 
> I'll take rain at WDW any day over this.



Thank you both. Though that the Shire was supposed to get good weather for the first 2 weeks in July.


----------



## Netty

Just caught up with this live report! Looks like your all having a great time despite the weather


----------



## starrysky

Cyrano said:


> Thank you both. Though that the Shire was supposed to get good weather for the first 2 weeks in July.



Sadly not and we are on a weather warning for heavy rain friday and saturday. 

I'm looking out my office window in westhill and its thick fog rolling in and out. Not rainning for the moment.

And Stoneyloon we were the same driving home the other night from town to westhill thank god we know the road well.


----------



## Ciorsdah

Hijacking the thread slightly here, but didnt realise there were so many NE Scotlanders on here.  I'm a Huntly girly originally but in Edinburgh now!!

In other news, LOVING the live trip report and the food reviews  Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## starrysky

Ciorsdah said:


> Hijacking the thread slightly here, but didnt realise there were so many NE Scotlanders on here.  I'm a Huntly girly originally but in Edinburgh now!!
> 
> In other news, LOVING the live trip report and the food reviews  Looking forward to the next installment.



Yes there seems to be a fair few of us. I'm out in westhill.


----------



## Cyrano

Tuesday 3 July

After breakfast we head to EPCOT. Robyn has high hopes of getting the Character Spot with Mickey, Donald and co today.
We are at the gates for 8.40 and let in promptly at 8.45. There is no longer a ceremony at rope drop but a welcome at the gate.
First stop I grab FP for Soarin before we all head on to ride the attraction . Then it is off to the Character Spot. A tour party has just joined the line and while showing 35mins we know that with all the individual photos this will take way longer .
So there is nothing else for it but to sign up for astronaut training and complete our mission to Mars.
Then we join the crew looking for Nemo on the clamshells. 
The Character Spot time has extended so we write this off for a future visit.

We spend a bit of time in Innoventions before deciding to have an early lunch in Mexico. We have a fine selection of the items available. The others decide that we can get 2 churros for dessert and then the troops will have 3 popsicles to share. Morgan decides to try the mango/chilli while Jack and Robyn stay with the safe choice of lime.
I manage to video three of our reactions to the mango/chilli. Sadly Morgan's and Diane's would have made better viewing. The Popsicle is just nasty. If you want to have fun with your party get one and see their reaction 

We call it a day in the afternoon and head up to Best Buy as I am on a mission to get a decent iPad case. After this we have a quick scouting trip in the Florida Mall for tomorrows shopping trip.

Tonight's ADR is another change from the original plan. We were going to try Sc-Fi Diner. The reviews seem to be mixed but I though the troops would enjoy this. However I booked Olivia's on Sunday as this would give us a chance to go to the pool in the evening.
We had a great meal using 4TS credits. Jack picked the Prime Rib (medium/rare) which is the best choice of the night. Morgan the New York Strip (medium/rare), Diane the Pork Chop and Robyn/myself the Ribs. Morgan and Jack have the berry smoothie which is available on the dining plan but is not refillable. For desserts Diane and Jack - bread banana pudding, Morgan - key lime pie, Robyn - flourless chocolate cake. I have a coffee 
Our server was excellent and spent time explaining the menu and made suggestions for our party.

After time waiting for our food to settle we headed to the pool. Jack was just about to put a foot into the pool when the lifeguards closed it due to an advancing storm.

The rest of the evening was spent relaxing and watching the dancing lightening in the sky.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Yay for more fun updates!  Loving this Live TR malarky!

I really like Tokyo Dining but I too am a BIG sushi fan and OMG the service is some of the best on property - but not if you are looking for a leisurely meal.  I really like their Bento boxes, tempura and their steak isn't bad either!

Good review on Olivias for dinner - we may end up doing this ... or not .... I've had breakkie and lunch there but not dinner.  We're staying here on our next trip so it could be possible that we end up dining there.

I love lightening storms but not if I was just about to get in the pool!!

I can't way to hear about your shopping trip ... one of my favourite past-times


----------



## laura_<3

Loving the updates  sounds like you're having a great time


----------



## dixonsontour

Sounds like you are all having a fab time - thanks for taking the time to do all the updates


----------



## igk

Olivia's sounded very nice - haven't been there for years, but I wish I had time to go there next time now...


----------



## Cyrano

Wednesday 4 July

Today is our shopping day.

For those men that think I have gone soft in the head, I should explain.
I don't dislike shopping. However if it is not for tech then I tolerate it  
So as long as the shopping takes a logical route through the store I can deal with it.
However Jack and I are usually relegated to bag and chair duty!

To help with the sleep deprivation we opt for a late start rather than EMH at AK before shopping.
Once breakfast and makeup etc are sorted we are on route to Floria Mall. We get to the shops on time for 10.05am.
Hollister and Abercrombie are the first stops . Followed by the shoe store Journeys.
We had originally planned to  use CS credits back a Earl of Sandwich. However it does not make sense to travel back just for lunch. So we lunch instead at the Florida Mall which is a DS favourite.
The haul by lunchtime is 4 Hollister bags, 2 Abercrombie bags, 2 pair of high tops from Journeys and a few selections from Hot Topic

After lunch it is time to set the route for Prime outlets off International Drive. Although we (the shoppers) look hard through Vans, Converse, Crocs, Uggs, Adidas we leave here empty handed.
My only purchase is $30 of gas.

Back at OKW it is the sad duty of starting to pack the cases. Being honest I have the important duty of checking the iPad so my contribution to packing is a great big zero 

We drive to DTD as we have an ADR for Raglan Road tonight. It is an early reservation at 5.20 but I thought it would be worth trying.
Our server is great though thankfully not overbearing.
Drinks are little surprise from our past performance - Morgan, Diane and me - Water, Robyn - Lemonade,  Jack - fresh Orange Juice.
For tonight's meal there is a tie as to who bags the best course. The entree is my success in the Mixed Grill, Jack has the 10oz Sirloin, Diane the chicken curry, Morgan/Robyn the Heavenly Ham. For desserts Diane scores a winner with the Bread and Butter  pudding, while Morgan and Jack settle for the chocolate cake, Robyn the Pavlova and me a coffee.
We noticed that quite a few diners did not cope with the noise of Ragan Road. However if you go expect the ambience of. Pub you will have a great time.
My plan next time (if this happens) would be not to drive and have either a Guinness or a flight sampler.
This so far has been our cheapest ADR on the DDP but is up there with the others.

To work off the calories we wander around DTD and after shopping in World of Disney end up in Goofy's Candy Co. We manage to spent a few snack credits and have saved $60.

OKW is bedecked in red, white and blue today so because of previous disappointments we agree that tonight is a pool night.
Jack, Robyn and I enjoy the evening I the heated water at the main pool.

The decision is made that we will watch the fireworks from our balcony rather than go to the parks.
We manage to watch Hollywood Studios fireworks at 9.30 followed by Illuminations at 10.00. 
There really is something special about 4th July fireworks 

Diane is now totally sold and says we should request 6224 for our next visit if we do OKW


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Sounds like your making the most of every second.
The Pavlova at Raglan Road is DDs favourite dessert of all time.She said it was even better than my Lemon Scented Cheesecake at Citricos
It sound amazing to watch all those fireworks from your balcony


----------



## wayneg

Can't wait to eat at Raglan rd again. Bread and Butter pud is one of my fave desserts ever, even better, as in the pic, washed down with a pint of Guiness. I will take the boat I think. 

Mixed grill





Bread and butter pud


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you liked raglan rd - it's a must do for us.

Is our first days adr in October - MK in the morning, swim then boat to Raglan Rd from OKW.


----------



## igk

Going to RR for the first time in Oct - we're meeting DD's schoolfriend and her mum for dinner there - I hope the noise doesn't put them off (I'll be fine - I'm used to noisy pubs)


----------



## Cyrano

igk said:


> Going to RR for the first time in Oct - we're meeting DD's schoolfriend and her mum for dinner there - I hope the noise doesn't put them off (I'll be fine - I'm used to noisy pubs)



I have not been to a pub in years but we enjoyed the buzz.
However noticed at least 2 families asking to be moved to somewhere quieter. We were not even in the main bit where the stage was at, but off to the side where there is access to the outside tables.


----------



## paulh

even thought RR can be loud there are quite areas, we like the stage area,as the noise not an issue.Do they still do Irish dancing on the stage?
On the shopping i belive that the inbuilt sat nav(if they have one) in women if automatically turned off as soon as they walk into a shop,as they are unable to walk in a straight line.they seam to just walk around in circles.and unable to go from A-B without picking something up and heading to a till  
Paul


----------



## Cyrano

Thursday 5 July 2012

This is our last full day at Disney so we decided to do EMH morning at Magic Kingdom. I take the blame that this is not as good as billed as only Fantasyland is open. We still have to queue to get into Frontierland just before 9.
In Fantasyland we chalk off Peter Pan and relax while everyone is rushing between rides.

Then we queue at rope drop over at Liberty Square entrance and decide to do Haunted Mansion first. After HM the others head for BTM and fast passes for Splash Mountain. I head to Town Sq to queue for the Princesses with Robyn . Our line says 30 mins but we are 55 mins ! The others don't fare any better. Splash is down so Big Thunder Mountain has a long line.
We had arranged to meet at Buzz but as we are so long Diane, Morgan and Jack have already ridden Buzz.

Thankfully they have picked up FP for Space Mountain so we can go on this later eg within 10 

We pick up FP for Buzz later and afterwards go for lunch to Pinocchio Haus as the new flatbread choice makes this a family favourite.

The park is really busy now so we meander down Main St and spent 20 snack credits at Goofy Candy Co. The CM from Liverpool (Becky) says that many guests are spending credits this way.

The troops decide to enjoy our last full day at OKW and we head to the pool. The weather is near 100F so the water is welcoming

After packing the cases (boo hoo) it is time to drive to EPCOT. We have a 6pm ADR for San Angel Inn. We have a great server but decide that this is probably the worst meal of the trip. The beef tenderloin is not a good piece of meat and we do this twice. I can post up photos later but it is fair to say that I heard Teppan Edo a few times during this meal.
Thankfully we chalk off the EPCOT Character spot for Robyn after supper.

We thought about Illuminations at the park but the appeal at the room is too great .

The do not disturb sign is on the door so we can enjoy the last of OKW tomorrow


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Boo Hoo time to come home I HATE that moment.  Still at least the weather warmed up 100F is pretty good going.

I'm impressed at the amount of snack credits you have we never seem to have any left over. By the time we've got a couple of cold drinks during the day and a funnel cake or two we've used our 4 SC a day without any problems


----------



## disneyholic family

yes, the worst part of a visit to WDW - leaving!!!!  

the 4th of july is the 4th of july - what more can i say.....wrap me in a flag and paint me red, white and blue   (we americans are patriotic saps that's for sure)..

glad to hear you're having great weather....
my mom (up in suburban detroit) has been without electricity since wednesday in 100+ degree heat!!!    
electricity will only be back on by late sunday night!!!  5 days without electricity with insanely high temperatures outside!! 
what kind of a country does she live in?????????? (so enough of that flag and apple pie, get back to work and fix the electricity!!)


----------



## starrysky

Well if it helps at all the weather here has improved somewhat over the last couple of days. We have something called SUNSHINE 

Still hope the last bit of your trip has been good. 

We are also ones that never have credits left at the end of our stay. That being said there are only the two of us so its only 2 credits per day on the DDP.


----------



## wayneg

starrysky said:


> Well if it helps at all the weather here has improved somewhat over the last couple of days. We have something called SUNSHINE



Glad some are having better weather. We are just sick of the rain now. This morning I come into work with lightening, thunder and torrential rain, Co-op opposite is flooded and been closed all morning, heard the local junior school is flooded, its still bouncing down, just been to take a pic, glad its John working out in it and not me, not sure if he has located the blockage yet, I am not going out in it to ask


----------



## disneyholic family

well i won't chime in that it never rains here in the summer....not ever... 

(i'll avoid posting pictures - no need to rub in the neverending sunshine and cloudless blue sky)...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> (i'll avoid posting pictures - no need to rub in the neverending sunshine and cloudless blue sky)...



Might brighten us up. 
I have had 3 customers all morning, no-one is out.


----------



## chmurf

we've been on severe weather warning for a few days now (north of france - Nord and Pas de Calais)
Yesterday evening we were told that they expected heavy rainfalls, 3 weeks worth of rain in a single night.
Some people a few miles from here have been flooded for the second time since march.
And the worse must be that, with all that flooding, rats have begun to crawl out of the sewers ... found a dead one in my driveway this morning ... not to mention the stench rising from my basement ...

Yup, it's summer alright.


----------



## wayneg

chmurf said:


> And the worse must be that, with all that flooding, rats have begun to crawl out of the sewers ... found a dead one in my driveway this morning ... not to mention the stench rising from my basement ...



I was born in a town called Batley (many know it from the days of the Batley Variety Club) its always been a place with a rodent problem ( a story from 2 years ago) 
Many years ago we used to live at the lowest point of the town, next to Batley Beck (stream) it was before they spent a fortune on the flood system. Almost every year we would have the cellar flooded with about 8-10ft of water, along came the rats with it.


----------



## disneyholic family

ok....so i'll one-up you on the rat thing too....not quite as good as one-upping on the sunshine thing....

my niece was bitten by a rat last week while she slept in her army barracks....

(is there an icon for the hair standing up on my neck!!)


----------



## starrysky

wayneg said:


> Glad some are having better weather. We are just sick of the rain now. This morning I come into work with lightening, thunder and torrential rain, Co-op opposite is flooded and been closed all morning, heard the local junior school is flooded, its still bouncing down, just been to take a pic, glad its John working out in it and not me, not sure if he has located the blockage yet, I am not going out in it to ask



Ugh that looks worse than here has been. Its just been horrible for months now. We were under a severe weather warning but that rain band is now the one that is causing problems for the borders and south.

For us its been thick fog that has caused problems. Alot of flights were grounded and the choppers too so guys got stuck offshore and vice versa.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Awwww how sad that you have to leave  and I've been enjoying your live report so much.

I really like Raglan Road's ambience and the food isn't bad at all.

I've eaten at San Angel Inn 3 times and all were just blah so I've not been tempted to go back since our honeymoon!


----------



## wayneg

We had a nice meal at San Angel Inn 2 years ago, got it down again this year, hope we enjoy it as much. Don't know what the meals were but these were the pics.


----------



## disneyholic family

is san angel inn the one that's inside and romantic looking or the one that's across from mexico?
the restaurant that's inside by the ride has such a nice setting..
there's a restaurant like that in Disneyland, the blue bayou, that's set inside by the water that the pirates of the Caribbean comes by.......they built it that way in paris too....i don't know why they didn't do that at the pirates in WDW...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> is san angel inn the one that's inside and romantic looking or the one that's across from mexico?
> the restaurant that's inside by the ride has such a nice setting..
> there's a restaurant like that in Disneyland, the blue bayou, that's set inside by the water that the pirates of the Caribbean comes by.......they built it that way in paris too....i don't know why they didn't do that at the pirates in WDW...



Its the one inside, it gets mixed reviews, always has but we found it OK.


----------



## Cyrano

Friday 6 July

Our final charges receipt is hanging on the door when I get up and go for coffee boohoo.
Most of the packing was done last night and we just have the final clear up. Rechecking the rooms at least a dozen times to make sure nothing is left.
At 11.00 exactly we close the door to room 6224 for the final time.

We head down to DTD for a final shop and also lunch at Earl of Sandwich with 5 CS. This leaves us with 4 CS credits unused.

After lunch we drive up to Royal Pacific and unfortunately our room is not ready. The new system with the FOTL Express Pass is in place and we take our room tickets over to the self-service machine where your photo is taken. Then you get a printed express pass with name, photo and expiry date.
Next we walk down and browse the shops in Citywalk and then go to Guest Relations and sort out our tickets.
I notice I have a missed call so we presume that the hotel must have called.

We walk along the water and checkin and are in the Windward Tower 1.

First thing is to phone baggage and get our cases that we dropped off at checkin sent up to the room. Then it is 2 coffees from the Keurig.

The Summer of Loews fun is on so each afternoon there is frozen treats and summer juice in the lobby along with lots of poolside activities. I know the troops will make good use of this perk 

We grab a popsicle and head off to the Polynesian for our final table service meal at Kona Cafe. The server is impressed that we have managed to have just 5 TS credits left.
The selection choices tonight are me - coconut/almond chicken, Jack - pan Asian noodles with ginger/garlic sauce, Robyn - pan Asian noodles with a substituted Teriyaki sauce, Morgan and Diane - Ginger crusted rib-eye. No surprises the troops all have the Kona cone, Diane - Pineapple upside down cake and me the Coffee Pana Cotta. Naturally finished with two Kona coffees.
It is a hit with everyone which is a relief after yesterday's disappointment at San Angel.

We head in to Magic Kingdom as it is extra magic hour tonight and we have 22 snack credits still to use.
By 8.30 it is clear that we will not last until the MSEP and wishes, never mind EMH.

Bye Disney it is now Universal that we will savour for the final week


----------



## disneyholic family

have fun at universal!!   
we stayed at the royal pacific last year for only one night, but it seemed like a very nice hotel - especially the pool area...

when we walked back from IoA, we passed through that way and it was hopping with activity.....we especially appreciated the ice water dispenser there....perfect after the hot walk back from the park!!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> have fun at universal!!
> we stayed at the royal pacific last year for only one night, but it seemed like a very nice hotel - especially the pool area...



Anyone that like busy and lots going on then its a great pool. We don't, its like the large pool at OKW, been in once in 3 trips, not our sort of pools. The small pool on Miller's rd is perfect, some days you get it to yourself, other days another family or 2. Just hope we get a studio on Miller's rd in 2 weeks.


----------



## zippy99

Really loved reading the trip report so far.  We arrive at RPR in six weeks so looking forward to reading the next installments of holiday.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

All sounds great Reid.... bye bye Disney ... hello Universal.. that's a great way to leave a Disney resort  Well done on your use of TS credits.... mmmmm Kona Cafe I've only done dinner there once (love the breakkies and lunches there) and whilst the food was nice the service was dire but that was more because everyone was dining there before MVMCP and it was like a zoo... I must go back!


----------



## laura_<3

Hope you have a great time at Universal  Can't wait to hear more


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Anyone that like busy and lots going on then its a great pool. We don't, its like the large pool at OKW, been in once in 3 trips, not our sort of pools. The small pool on Miller's rd is perfect, some days you get it to yourself, other days another family or 2. Just hope we get a studio on Miller's rd in 2 weeks.



every time we stayed at OKW (in that dreamy 2 BR!!), we were over in building 56 i think it was.....also right next to a quiet pool...we never went over to the main pool (just way too far away).....we would pop into the quiet pool....
there were actually quite a few people in the pool, but it was still a lot of fun...we all got to know each other over the course of the stay, so it was very friendly - lots of chit chat as we cooled off in the water...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> every time we stayed at OKW (in that dreamy 2 BR!!), we were over in building 56 i think it was.....also right next to a quiet pool...we never went over to the main pool (just way too far away).....we would pop into the quiet pool....
> there were actually quite a few people in the pool, but it was still a lot of fun...we all got to know each other over the course of the stay, so it was very friendly - lots of chit chat as we cooled off in the water...



When we stayed in 55 the small pool was having a refurb so never got to use it. Down there I would expect most to use the small pool being so far away from main pool. Millers rd is only a 2 min walk to the main pool plus less buildings so makes for a very quiet small pool. Saying that we are going peak US holidays this trip so might be busier.


----------



## catherine

wayneg said:


> Anyone that like busy and lots going on then its a great pool. We don't, its like the large pool at OKW, been in once in 3 trips, not our sort of pools. The small pool on Miller's rd is perfect, some days you get it to yourself, other days another family or 2. Just hope we get a studio on Miller's rd in 2 weeks.



In all the times that we've stayed at OKW we've never been in the main pool! We're another family that prefer the quiet pools! 

Have a great time at Universal!


----------



## dixonsontour

We loved the turtle pond pool at OKW - will be asking for there in october.

It was a really good pool for DD who was 4 - lots of 3ft shallow areas. There is also a playpark next to the pool and the snack bar to get a mug refill. We only went to the main pool once.

Enjoy your universal week


----------



## starrysky

wayneg said:


> When we stayed in 55 the small pool was having a refurb so never got to use it. Down there I would expect most to use the small pool being so far away from main pool. Millers rd is only a 2 min walk to the main pool plus less buildings so makes for a very quiet small pool. Saying that we are going peak US holidays this trip so might be busier.



We stayed in millers road last year and have made a request for that area this year. I went to the quiet pool a few times and only twice were there other people and even then it was literally two people. The rest of the time it was me on my own BLISS.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Cyrano said:


> we have 22 snack credits still to use.



I am still totally amazed by the amount of snack credits you have left ....... how on earth do you manage that ?????


----------



## wayneg

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I am still totally amazed by the amount of snack credits you have left ....... how on earth do you manage that ?????



We had to use 25 up last year on our last day after 16 days on DDP.

We don't eat many snacks, too full with 2 meals a day. Rarely use them on drinks as we share a large soda at lunch and get 2 bottles for later in afternoon plus we take a bottle of frozen water out with us every day.
With refillable mugs this year we will be overrun with drinks so can't see us using many at all this year, we will have 63 snacks to use.


----------



## crabbie1

starrysky said:
			
		

> We stayed in millers road last year and have made a request for that area this year. I went to the quiet pool a few times and only twice were there other people and even then it was literally two people. The rest of the time it was me on my own BLISS.



We hv had building 25 and 16 and liked both as near HH but hv been hearing a lot about miller road and turtle pond areas. 
What snacks does turtle shack do and does the refil machine do coffee? 
Really Dnt know where to request. 
Anyone know where the bus drops off first on the evening return from the parks?

Riad sounds a fab time. Hope u enjoy RPR. I loved it there. Rooms smaller than Disney but very tasteful.


----------



## Cyrano

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I am still totally amazed by the amount of snack credits you have left ....... how on earth do you manage that ?????



We started off with 70 snack credits and I think in total we used 9 during the stay or maybe slightly more. So we probably used about 55-60 on candy and treats to bring home


----------



## Cyrano

Saturday 7 July

We wake up nice and refreshed after sleeping in the great bed at Loews Hotel. 
Breakfast is fruit juice and croissants that we purchased in Walmart and keep cool in the cooler the troops will fill every day with ice.
Once we are showered and ready we walk along the waterfront to Universal Studios.  We are in the park by 9.10 and already the Despicable Me wait time is 70 mins. It is a great ride while using the old mechanism from Jimmy Nutreon.
When you exit there is a dance off with a Minion just before the shop.
Next stop is The Simpsons and Men in Black. MiB is a family favourite and is so much better than Buzz Lightyear.
Our usual next stop would have been Jaws but this has been removed to allow for the next phase of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.
Just like the Fantasyland expansion it is good to see enhancements but it fairly puts a big whole in the park and has overtones of being a building site.
The Jaws attraction surprised us how much property it covered. To get to Disaster; not that we have any desire to revisit this attraction, means going back past Simpson's.
Robyn is keen to get a photo with Homer and stays for the return of Homer with Marge so this takes a few minutes.
We go to The Terminator 4D show for the first time and everyone really thinks this is well done. 

Lunch-time is in the International Food Restaurant where we have various stir fry options.
We then head back to the hotel and spend a few hours at the pool. There are plenty of noodles and beach balls in the pool to keep us occupied.

For supper we initially are going to grab a pizza as we are going to Florida Mall to see about getting Morgan's Sanuks exchanged. After the Mall we decide on a change and head to Sweet Tomatoes nearby. Thankfully I still have my email on my iPhone with my birthday discount offer of 1 free adult meal 
Suitably fed we then decide to head to Mall of Millenia and Hollister gets a good run in. We join the queue for the till as soon as we enter the shop as a tour group are in serious shopping model.


----------



## alibeau

LOVE reading your updates 

Thanks for taking the time 

Ali


----------



## starrysky

crabbie1 said:


> We hv had building 25 and 16 and liked both as near HH but hv been hearing a lot about miller road and turtle pond areas.
> What snacks does turtle shack do and does the refil machine do coffee?
> Really Dnt know where to request.
> Anyone know where the bus drops off first on the evening return from the parks?
> 
> Riad sounds a fab time. Hope u enjoy RPR. I loved it there. Rooms smaller than Disney but very tasteful.



http://allears.net/menu/menu_tshack.htm is the link to the menu for the trutle shack. 

The buses tended to go either HH first or if we were lucky millers road first. That being said others went all the way to the last stop and then all the way back to the front. It was bit random we felt. But being in millers road it was nice if it did stop at HH first as we could nip to the shop if we needed anything. 

Cant help about the coffee at the trutle shack because we were not in that area.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Nice update Reid.... Mmmmm Sweet Tomatoes.... I LOVE this restaurant, sadly Cinderfella is a Carnivore in the extreme and no-way can I get him to this place   I shall have to live vicariously through you


----------



## wayneg

Fantasia Sam said:


> Nice update Reid.... Mmmmm Sweet Tomatoes.... I LOVE this restaurant, sadly Cinderfella is a Carnivore in the extreme and no-way can I get him to this place   I shall have to live vicariously through you



Until I found ST I couldn't imagine a meal without meat, one of our first meals next week will be in ST to meet Cast member friends, great fresh food.


----------



## Cyrano

Fantasia Sam said:


> Nice update Reid.... Mmmmm Sweet Tomatoes.... I LOVE this restaurant, sadly Cinderfella is a Carnivore in the extreme and no-way can I get him to this place   I shall have to live vicariously through you



I am a practicing carnivore  There is always the chilli.
On paper I should not like this restaurant but we hav always had a great time when we go to Sweet Toms.


----------



## Cyrano

Sunday 8 July

This morning is our first serious park morning.
Up at 6am and we all shower and have breakfast in the room. This is where the cooler box from Walmart and the icemachine serve us well.
We walk from the hotel to the park gates and are there bang on 7am for early entry. Other Muggles will have to wait till 8.00am before they can get in. This is still 1 hour earlier than last years opening of 9.00.
Since nothing else is open we are directed via Seus Landing to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Olivanders already has a good line developing and Forbidden Journey has a 10 min posted wait time.  As Robyn has recently become a HP obsessive we retrieve our bags from the locker. Then promptly deposit them again and re-ride Forbidden Journey. The wait time is now showing 20 mins.  
Next up is the Flight of the Hippogriff which Morgan sits out as it is twin rider seating. Then the 2 thrill seekers take me for their ride on Dragon's Challenge while Diane and Robyn re-ride Hippogriff.
We talk to a lovely family from Guernsey while queuing for Dragon's Challenge. The dad enjoys thrill rides as much as I do. His wife declares us whimps 
The shops are perused for a little while longer and the troops try Butterbeer - cold rather than frozen. I try a taste and while not offensive don't have any more.  

We walk through Jurassic Park and make our next stop Popeye & Bluto Bilge Rat Barges. We ride this twice in a row in case we have left any quarter sized dry spots 
Then we all head to Spiderman which looks great with the High Def update. 

Dr Doom was out posing for photos so Jack and Robyn pose while I scream like a baby indulging Morgan's desire to go on this ride.
Robyn and Diane scored another great ride on Spiderman while I sucked it up and got catapulted at speeds not designed for the human body on The Hulk. We laugh as we walk from the ride and Jack spots a hat. I do one better and spot someone's glasses. Who goes on Hulk and keeps their glasses on !

The troops are getting hungry and Robyn has in mind that there is only one place for lunch today...Three Broomsticks .
We order fish & chips, shepards pie, roast chicken and the rib/chicken combo.
The fish and shepards pie is the best of the choices.

We head back to the hotel and chill out at the pool 

Supplies for breakfast are low so we head to Walmart and then land in a major thunder and lightening storm.
Supper tonight is McDonalds for Robyn and Jack. Salad for Morgan and a sandwich for Diane and I which we take back to the hotel.
We head over Prime Outlets and shop for an hour or so.

Back at the room we see  that our view lets us see some of the Universal fireworks that go off around 9.15pm.


----------



## disneyholic family

Cyrano said:


> I am a practicing carnivore  There is always the chilli.
> On paper I should not like this restaurant but we hav always had a great time when we go to Sweet Toms.



love love love love love ST!!!  but i'm a vegetarian so it's not surprising i consider it heaven!!!!! 
i wish they had an ST in the detroit area so i could eat there when visiting my family, but alas, no....closest one is in chicago somewhere....even restaurants avoid detroit 

we were a bit dissappointed by the wizarding world....thought they could have done more....the main HP ride is good (or so i've heard - can't ride it), but the rest of it was just too small and underwhelming....olivanders was completely ridiculous....maybe with the expansion they're working on we'll like it more..

you didn't go on jurassic park??????? that's our favorite ride at IoA!!!!!!


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> Who goes on Hulk and keeps their glasses on !



My glasses stay on from getting up to going to bed, rides, swimming, anything they don't come off


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> My glasses stay on from getting up to going to bed, rides, swimming, anything they don't come off



waterpark slides?

you've never lost them?

do you wear something to keep them on your head?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> waterpark slides?
> 
> you've never lost them?
> 
> do you wear something to keep them on your head?



You reminded me, only place I take them off, when the big wave comes in the main pool at Typhoon Lagoon, don't really do water slides, just the family slide where I keep them on. Not water park fans, if we go we only go in for a couple of hours, not going in at all this year. No nothing to hold them on, they just stay.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> You reminded me, only place I take them off, when the big wave comes in the main pool at Typhoon Lagoon, don't really do water slides, just the family slide where I keep them on. Not water park fans, if we go we only go in for a couple of hours, not going in at all this year. No nothing to hold them on, they just stay.



makes sense - DH, DD and DS only takes theirs off on water slides....they keep them on everywhere else....(i'm not a four eyes yet, so i haven't had to worry...however, it appears my time is approaching fast )


----------



## Cyrano

disneyholic family said:


> love love love love love ST!!!  but i'm a vegetarian so it's not surprising i consider it heaven!!!!!
> i wish they had an ST in the detroit area so i could eat there when visiting my family, but alas, no....closest one is in chicago somewhere....even restaurants avoid detroit
> 
> we were a bit dissappointed by the wizarding world....thought they could have done more....the main HP ride is good (or so i've heard - can't ride it), but the rest of it was just too small and underwhelming....olivanders was completely ridiculous....maybe with the expansion they're working on we'll like it more..
> 
> you didn't go on jurassic park??????? that's our favorite ride at IoA!!!!!!



It is the beauty of 7 days at USF we know we will do Jurassic Park later. With Robyn not being a thrill seeker this is not her favourite ride.


----------



## Cyrano

Monday 9 July

We are up later at 7.00am, so a long lie 
First stop is Despicable Me. The preshow is almost better than the ride. Both elements of the preshow in highdef are excellent.
Loews hotel guests we discovered later get access to to USF an hour before normal park opening. This is the same for the WWoHP, therefore it seems strange that it is only for the one ride but clearly Universal expect this ride to be a winner. 

No surprises that we head for The Simpsons next. However we see a tour party just stacking up their backpacks. The Simpsons is not the best Express Pass ride as you join the main line way to early so the wait for Express is still a reasonable time.
Diane calls correctly that we should ride Men in Black twice. All of our scores make our car Galaxy Defenders, easily wiping out the opposition.
Then we go on The Simpsons and have nearly a walk on.

The loss of Jaws really affects how we would do USF but I am sure HP phase 2 will be worth the wait.

After The Mummy and ET we decide to have an early lunch at Louie's and share a full pepperoni pizza.
Diane is looking for some Christmas presents so we head to Hard Rock Cafe shop and then walk over to the Hard Rock hotel shop.
I used the time to pick up our BMG tickets.

We have a extended time in the pool and a bit of fun at the poolside bingo.
As our room has not been serviced we are a bit delayed getting showered before heading out for supper at 4pm.
We have the Blue Man Group booked for 6pm and Jack wants us to try NBA City for food as he is very keen on basketball.
The food is on a par with Hard Rock Cafe but we get a poor server. We had to ask for cutlery. No-one got offered a refill. The dressing I asked for on the side had to be asked for a couple of times.
I left a $2 tip so she did not think I had forgotten. Diane and co all scarpered quickly as they thought I had a brass neck.
The heavens had opened while we were eating so we went into USF to browse the shops and keep out of the rain.

We are seated by 5.40 for BMG. 
There are a few new sets from the show we saw last year. The troops declare this another hit.
I will not give any spoilers in case others are planning to go. Suffice to say this is a great night for all the family.

After the show we head to IOA and Diane and Robyn ride Forbidden Journey while Morgan, Jack and I ride Dragon Challenge.
We have a problem with with the scanner on the lockers so end up only riding this once and then meeting up with the others.

The park is still busy as we are leaving WWoHP even though Olivanders is now shut.


----------



## wayneg

We have bought tickets for BMG, saw it a few years back so kmow what to expect but looking forward to the new routine. Bought tickets from Florida Tix, couldn't believe how cheap they were compared to direct.


----------



## higgy66

wayneg said:


> We have bought tickets for BMG, saw it a few years back so kmow what to expect but looking forward to the new routine. Bought tickets from Florida Tix, couldn't believe how cheap they were compared to direct.



Is this suitable for 10 & 9 year old girls?


----------



## wayneg

higgy66 said:


> Is this suitable for 10 & 9 year old girls?



Definitely, they advise no-one under 3.
http://www.universalorlando.com/Shows/Blue-Man-Group-FAQ.aspx#question8


----------



## Cyrano

higgy66 said:
			
		

> Is this suitable for 10 & 9 year old girls?



Totally yes. Robyn was 8 when we first went to see it. Nothing unsavoury in the show for kids. If they enjoy audience participation shows and effects they will have a blast.


----------



## Cyrano

Tuesday 10 July

Up this morning at 6am though we are not as efficient as our first IOA day.
We get to the gates for 7.15 and head straight for Olivanders. There is a steady queue there which means that by the time we come out Forbidden Journey is up to 30 mins.
Jack and I then ride Dragon Challenge before we head to Hulk. Morgan decided to sit this one out two so it is just Jack and I.
With these rides out the rode I can now relax for the rest of the day 
Next stop is all of us on Spiderman. The audio is not working and it really affects the ride. The Team member lets us re-ride the attraction as it is now working. Much better !!

Now it is time for our soaking on Bluto's. We ride this with a lovely family from Livingston. As norm we ride again as we are so wet. The family do the same so we have a double ride together 

A first of us all apart from Diane and Robyn is the Pteranodon Flyers. This is an unusual ride that adults need a child.
There is a surprising amount of swing on the ride and Robyn strangely likes this ride.
Morgan and I stick with the water theming and go on Jurassic Park River Adventure. We are in the front row and act as a good water break for the rest of the boat.

At 11am we are finished with the park and head back to the hotel. It is decided that we will head to DTD as Diane wants to buy some last minute gifts. Since we are here it is lunch at Earl of Sandwich.
Back at the hotel we head into the pool. This is probably one of the troops favourite aspect of Royal Pacific Resort.

Supper tonight is Logan's Roadhouse. Diane thinks her meatloaf is just the best. Unfortunately the 2 for $14.99 option has been changed to a Roadhouse option with less choices.

We head into IOA when we get back. The park has a different feel in the evening and Hogwarts Castle looks extra special. 
All of us head up the queue to Dragons Challenge as Robyn wants to see Ron Weasley's dads car. The girls peel off down the stairs while Jack and I take the Express Pass line and quickly board the ride.
We look around the shops in WWoHP then walk along the water back to the hotel.


----------



## disneyholic family

Sounds great!!
Amazing how many times you went on dueling dragons
DH and DS can't ride it- they're too tall
They rode it once and when they sat down in the seats they were worried as their heads were above the headrests but they stayed on
Big mistake
They were quite ill for a while
Subsequently they learned that there's a height limit on it (as there is on the Harry potter ride)

Posted using the disboards app for iPhone


----------



## disneyholic family

By the way speaking of Brave - it opens here tonight!!
Also in the UK?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> By the way speaking of Brave - it opens here tonight!!
> Also in the UK?



Not til 13th August here. Karen wants to see it in the US next week.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Not til 13th August here. Karen wants to see it in the US next week.



why is it opening late in the UK?  
that's so weird...i understand there being a slight delay here in Israel - they needed the time to dub it (you can see it here in either the original English with subtitles, or in a dubbed version - needless to say, we go to the English version)

so they needed time to dub it here, but what's the excuse for the delay in the UK?  and why an even longer delay than here?
somehow i doubt they dub it  
very strange...

DD is planning on seeing Brave and Spiderman in Alaska and if not there, when they get to WDW...


----------



## wayneg

No idea on the delay. 

UK Premiere Date:
Saturday 14th July 2012 (Confirmed) @ BAFTA, Piccadilly, London

UK Cinema Release Date:
Monday 13th August 2012


----------



## laura_<3

Another great day


----------



## Cyrano

Wednesday 11 July 

It is decided that we could all do with a long lie. We are all up at 8.15am and have a leisurely breakfast.
It is down to the pool as the sun is out and will hopefully be warming the water.
Okay I am sure it will get warmer later!

We spend a very enjoyable morning. Lunch does not ring any bells and I cannot recall where we eat.
In the afternoon we decide on a break from the pool and head over to Prime Outlets and every grabs quite a few bargains.

For supper we slum it in the room with two enormous pizzas from Domino's

Then we head back to the pool as Jack and Robyn want to watch Harry Potter at the Dive-in. Once the mozzies start really biting we call it a day a 9.30.

Thursday 12 July

Up this morning at 6am as this is our last full day.
We get to the gates for 7.00 and head straight to Hogwarts. Since we invariably are split into a 3 and a 2 to ride this I think that if Diane and the troops ride this together we are more likely to buy the ride photo.
We manage to ride this twice before the wait time rises to 30 mins.
The first ride en up being the better of the photos so we take this one and ask for it to be delivered to package collection for later pickup.
Next up Jack and I ride Dragons Challenge before the troops have a last butter beer.

Robyn is in demand and rides Pteranodon Flyers first with Jack and then with Morgan.
The water rides are not yet started so we decide to leave them for today and head to Spiderman.
Then I complete my last turn on the Hulk.

Baggage pickup has not received one item so we leave IOA and will come back later.

Next stop is Hard Rock Cafe as Diane has a Christmas present to buy for our niece.
We take the side entrance to Universal which is behind Hard Rock Cafe. This lets us in the park very quickly.

Even though it is only 11am we are hungry for an early lunch to we head to the International Food place beside The Simpsons.
After lunch we ride The Simpsons ride and then head to Men in Black.
Got to love Express Pass as we would have never managed to do two parks like this by midday 

The troops have been promised pool time so we head straight to there once back at the hotel.
We participate in a few poolside activities and then head upstairs around 4pm to finish off the packing.
Supper tonight is at Bula Bar & Grille. The Nacos to share is a great dish. Our timing is near perfect as we are just finishing when a storm closes the pool and poolside area.

The plan was to go to Universal Studios tonight but the weather has out a damper on that.

I could only get a late checkout extended from 11 to 12 noon tomorrow. So it looks like we will start the day off in the pool.
Night night.


----------



## Linda67

Loving your updates


----------



## disneyholic family

that's it?   our trip is almost over????? it seems it started just yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> that's it?   our trip is almost over????? it seems it started just yesterday!!!!!!



Friday 13 July

I know we can't believe that it is over .
Asked for a late checkout as our flight is 20.45, but could only get till midday as the hotel is really busy.

Spent the morning from 9 -11 in the pool.

We are currently in the lobby as Robyn has been complaining of abdominal pains and waiting for a shuttle to take us to the walk in clinic.

Just as well we did not go to a park.


----------



## Tony Toon

Cyrano said:


> We are currently in the lobby as Robyn has been complaining of abdominal pains and waiting for a shuttle to take us to the walk in clinic.



Oh no!   I hope all is well and her tummy feels better soon.  

Mrs TT


----------



## laura_<3

Aww no! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Cyrano

Thanks folks. Don't know if it was the shock of going to the doctors or just wind  however after some ginger ale and crackers Robyn was feeling much better.

Went to USF and rode our usual rides as well as having dinner in the diner.
Picking the car up at RPR before heading for fuel and then airport.

Thanks for reading and posting, it makes it all worthwhile .


----------



## wayneg

Its been great travelling with you. 
Have a safe flight home.


----------



## zippy99

Glad to hear Robyn is feeling better and safe journey home.  Thanks for the trip report!


----------



## stephensmum

Enjoyed sharing your holiday.   Thanks for doing it.  Hope Robyn's okay now.


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad she is ok, have enjoyed all your updates


----------



## Cyrano

Just dropped of car at MCO and checked in baggage. Diane likes us to be in the airport in plenty of time. Flight scheduled for departure 20.45.


----------



## catherine

Glad that Robyn is feeling better!  Have a safe flight home. Thanks for taking the time to post your trippie, I've really enjoyed reading about your vacation!


----------



## stoneyloon

Thanks for sharing, safe trip home....


----------



## disneyholic family

i guess you must be in the air now!!  safe travels!!!!  and welcome home!!!

oh- and let the planning begin!!!!


----------



## fairytale

Thank you for taking us along with you 

I'll miss reading your updates with my morning cup of tea.

Annette x


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Welcome Home! Thank you for a Fabarooney Live Trippy ... sorry for you and us that it had to come to and end.


----------



## disneyholic family

and speaking of Brave - we saw it here last night!!  loved it!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Reid i'm so sorry to hear about what happened to the backpack!! 
what an upsetting end to a fun holiday


----------



## Cyrano

No update on the backpack so we will just have to chalk it down to experience.
Hopefully we will make a little on the exchange rate on the credit card.

Will be looking for bargains to replace the items as the house contents insurance only includes accidental damage or thief from the house.


----------

